# Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Brexit: 
Fischereikrieg befürchtet​*
Die Salzburger Nachrichten berichten darüber, wie der Brexit einen neuen Fischereikrieg auslösen könnte, da viele EU-Fischer in dann möglicherweise nicht mehr in der von Großbritannien beanspruchbaren 200 sm - Zone fischen dürften:
http://www.pressreader.com/austria/salzburger-nachrichten/20170512/281582355550761

Dass Engländer da "humorlos" sein können, bewiesen die sogenannten "Kabeljaukriege" zwischen 1958–1975 mit Island (auch Deutschland damals teilweise mit beteiligt), bei denen auch Kriegsschiffe eingesetzt wurden (u. a. Kollision Patrouillenboot Thor (Island) mit der britischen Fregatte HMS Andromeda).

Gerade Dänen sind sehr abhängig von der Fischerei in "englischen" Gewässern, aber auch andere Länder der EU, wie z. B. die in der "Europäischen Fischereiallianz" zusammen geschlossenen Spanien, Frankreich, Irland, Polen, Niederlande Belgien und Schweden. 

Auch die deutsche Fischerei bezieht einen guten Teil von Fängen und Gewinn aus "englischen" Gewässern..
-----------------------------------------------​
Wenn ich zum einen daran denke, wie die EU ja durchaus auch Angler einschränkt, um der EU-Fischerei zu helfen (Wolfsbarsch, Dorsch, Baglimit), möchte ich mir andererseits als Angler nicht vorstellen, was die Bürokraten in Brüssel noch alles aushecken könnten, wenn nun viele Gewässer für die EU-Fischerei gesperrt werden durch den Brexit und die damit auf Gewässer begrenzt werden, die auch für un Angler und den Angeltourismus (über)lebenswichtig sind. 

Der erste Schritt wurde ja bereits getan, indem man rechtliche Grundlagen für weitere Einschränkungen der Angler seitens der EU geschaffen hat:
Neue Einschränkungen für Meeresangler durch EU nun leichter möglich

Ich hoffe, dass dies anders kommt  und Großbritannien sich vernünftig mit der EU einigt - ansonsten prophezeie ich, dass am Ende wieder Angler, das Angeln und Angeltourismus am meisten leiden werden.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet*

kleine Lektüre:

Auswirkungen des Brexit
auf die EU-Fischerei
und die
deutsche Fischerei


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet*

DAnke!


----------



## harbec (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet*

... ich hoffe nur, dass nach diesen ganzen Querälen den Briten
endlich der Geldhahn der EU ganz abgedreht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet*

hat was mit Angeln zu tun und dass dadurch evtl. wir als Meeresanglern zu leiden haben?

Hier wie immer nur Angelpolitik.

Danke..


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet*

Na da können wir nur hoffen das die Schotten mit einem erneuten Referendum zur Unabhängigkeit durchkommen und weiter in der EU bleiben.
Dann steht den Restbriten das Wasser bis zum Hals.
Denn die schotischen Gewässer sind nicht unerheblich klein
.https://www.google.de/maps/place/Schottland,+Vereinigtes+K%C3%B6nigreich/@57.6653671,-9.1686129,6z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x4861e2c403f2a19f:0xe7c1fad809c30714!8m2!3d56.4906712!4d-4.2026458?hl=de


----------



## Honeyball (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet*

Da hoffe ich sehr drauf:
Wenn die Schotten aus GB ausscheren und in der EU bleiben, gewinne ich 'ne Flasche 21-jährigen Islay Single Malt!!!!


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet*

Kläre mich bitte mal jemand auf ,was ist die 200 sm Zone ? Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das jedes Land ne 3 Meilen Zone hätte?  Das was danach kommt wäre internationales Gewässer , oder ist das im internationalen Fischereirecht anders geregelt?


----------



## Wegberger (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brexit: Fischereikrieg befürchtet*

Hallo,

was soll uns der BREXIT anhaben ?? 

Wir haben die eigenen Verbände, die aktiv für Angelverbote und gegen Angler eintreten. Dagegen ist der Brexit ein klacks.


----------

